# ABKC Judging



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Per the ABKC:

We have received some emails asking if we have removed some ABKC judges.
This is the people's registry and we will always address all your questions, concerns, ideas, etc&#8230;
No judges have been officially released by us; some are temporarily ineligible to judge pending the completion of the new ABKC continued education testing.
As always we listen to the input of you the supporters, in the past year there has been a request from the public to have our judges go through a stricter training and to make some changes to have a more professional environment for competition.
What has been done was the requirements and criteria to be eligible for the ABKC judges apprenticeship program has become more detailed and strict.
We recently sent out emails to all judges going over the new classes of Junior Handler and Save-A-Bully which explained in detail how to judge and point these classes and the rules and regulations. All judges needed to read and respond in compliance with these new classes and rules.
We required all judges to take a continued education test, this test was very detailed, especially into the anatomy, and the test was designed so that judges could judge themselves and help them with more knowledge. It is part of our continued education program for the judges.
This is across the board for all of our judges, whether they have been with us since 2004 or just become active judges, it is mandatory for them all.
Per your request we have now implemented a dress code for judges.
We want our judges to be both knowledgeable and professional; they are there for you and should have the respect for you and the dogs.
Aside from the continued education testing and program we have added new rules for the judges.


No drinking of Alcoholic beverages when judging or prior to.
No smoking in the ring.
Collared shirts are required.
No judge can compete at the same event they are judging.
No judge can have a dog show under them that they produced, owned and/or sold, or carry their kennel name.
If the judge is a member of a group, no members of the same group shall show under them.
Judges are required to direct dogs into the correct classes (ex: all verities now compete first so the judge can direct dogs into the proper classes for their variety.)
Judges are also told to not give first placed ribbons if none of the dogs in the class meet the standard.
Judges are now required to take part in the continued education program and complete the tests given.

These new judges' rules and regulations were per the public's request; the ABKC wants to make sure our judges are held to the highest standards and per the requests of you, the ABKC supporters and competitors.
These rules are in place to better educate our judges, to try an avoid politics, and to be more professional for you and the breed.

At this time the ABKC has not terminated any of our judges, some have been made temporarily ineligible to judge pending the completion of the continued education tests and compliance to the new rules and regulations.
These new rules are meant to better your show experience.

We feel our judges are top quality and have the training and knowledge to correctly judge our breeds, and we support them in their decisions.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sweet deal thank you for posting


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I like the part about no 1st place if no dogs meet the standard.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Like how there are some rules SOME dont follow lol. like the 5th one down. Smiggs knows all about that , Still think he should have placed a complaint.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Like how there are some rules SOME dont follow lol. like the 5th one down. Smiggs knows all about that , Still think he should have placed a complaint.


was just thinking about that, but maybe its new rules when are they gonna take effect? Maybe its wasn't the rule before his show?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> was just thinking about that, but maybe its new rules when are they gonna take effect? Maybe its wasn't the rule before his show?


There was no rule against it until recently. I say it is just a given that you don't do that, but now it is in black and white.


----------



## Dueces (May 4, 2012)

Ive bEen debating whether to register my dogs with the abkc for a while an after going to a couple shows theres no way i will. I hope these judges are forced to learn something about structure soon cause right now it doesnt seem like they know anything. At least thats what ive seen, i live in the north east


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Dueces said:


> Ive bEen debating whether to register my dogs with the abkc for a while an after going to a couple shows theres no way i will. I hope these judges are forced to learn something about structure soon cause right now it doesnt seem like they know anything. At least thats what ive seen, i live in the north east


Really have you shown in any other registry ? When showing conformation it will vary depending on the judges prefrence and with the american bully having SO many classes it is really hard to see consistency in the ring I would think.

If you show in AKC or UKC you will see the same politics of it all that you see in any registry , judges have prefrence on color or size ect. Not just ABKC.

If you have american bullys I would strongly urge you to register with BBKC or ABKC as the bullys dont fit the UKC and there is no say when they decide to pull papers or stop registering bullys with them. I have heard they may stop registering dogs with razors edge and gotti bloodlines { may be a rumor , but id rather have papers of some sort if they do that}.

ABKC compared to AKC and UKC is also alot newer and they have changed alot even within the last couple years. If you check out there site they update people on the progress, there is new training there judges are going through and new rules in place it is still growing and maturing. takes time to get to where the big registries are .


----------



## Dueces (May 4, 2012)

Ive shown boxers akc, no champions but ive been in the ring. But ive always like apbt, my girl has RE in her thats why i was thinking of registering her abkc. I understand its a new registry but there was dogs laying down instead of stacking an everything, i didnt stay long but that was my experience. From what ive seen the ABBA looks okay, i like all the things you must do to obtain the ch title(dna testing, tempermant testing ect), not just win shows. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya I came from the AKC as well , alot more organized. I wish we had ABKC up here we havent gotten to show with them yet, although I know what you are talking about with the dogs laying down in the ring. A friend of mine used to show ABKC and he showed me a video of his dogs class and there was a over weight ugle bully laying down the entire class and when asked to gait he barely walked. He placed 1st LMAO { turned out the judge produced him}. But with the new rule in place now that pitbullmama posted above hopefully that type of stuff ends. Sounds to me like things are looking up and improving. There have been talks about the ABKC closing the books in the future so even if you dont want to show now I would still register its only $20. 
There are a few people on here who show ABBA but not sure they check this post, If you start a new thread asking about the ABBA specifically im sure you will get alot more answers.


----------



## Dueces (May 4, 2012)

I was confused why alot of the people even brought there dogs there, long coats, sway back, high rears, straight stifles blah blah. But then once they started handing out ribbons i was more confused lol not all the dogs were bad though dont get me wrong. Im going to go to another one in a week in a different state an see if its any different. An thanks ill start the thread for abba


----------

